# Black Forest Cheesecake



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

This is supposed to be the low-fat version...at any rate, it's delicious. Just made one today and it's cooling now.1 Oreo crumb crust (directions are on the box), cooled*A springform pan is best for this because of the higher sides....this rises quite a bit while cooking.1-21oz. can cherry pie filling, chilled2-8oz. pkgs. light cream cheese at room temperature1-14oz. can low-fat sweetened condensed milk1/4 cup cocoa powder3 tblsp. cornstarch1 tsp. almond extract3 eggs (or 5 egg whites)Preheat oven to 350 degrees.In large bowl, with electric mixer, whip cream cheese to soften. Beat in condensed milk gradually until smooth. Add cocoa, cornstarch, and almond extract; mix well.Add eggs and beat until smooth. Poor into cooled shell. Bake 55 minutes, or until the cake puffs and the center is almost set.*To prevent cracking, turn oven off during last 5 minutes of cooking and prop oven door open, allowing cheesecake to cool gradually to room temperature.Transfer to rack. When completely cooled, run a knife around the sides to loosen cheesecake from pan. Release pan sides. Cover and chill at least 1 hour.Top with pie filling and shavings of your favorite dark and/or milk chocolate.Per serving: 311 calories, 7 grams fat, 21mg cholesterol[This message has been edited by Sherlock (edited 01-01-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2000)

Sherlock,When it's cool enough, you will send me a piece, won't you???Sounds absolutely delicious. Thanks so much!!------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I'm drooling here....sounds yummy!! Cheesecake is a fav of mine!


----------

